# Yay Noise Marines =]



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I would like to know what yout think about Noise Marines, are they worth they're points, what setups do you use. Do you go for straight combat takign advantage of their heightened intiative or would you rather give them all sonic weapons and sit in the backfield and shoot?

Thanks


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lately i've been using 2 squads in my army list: 1 squad of nine rolling in a rhino with my cc lord, and with the other squad i've been trying out a full squad of 10 noise marines(no champion) all with sonic blasters, i've had success leaving them to footslog around putting pressure where needed then grabbing/contesting an objective in turn 4ish.
the only thing that i personally cant see the point of sinking points into is blastmaster, a good weapon yes, but too costly for mine...k:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea I run two squads in my 1500 Lists. 1 squad of 9 with champoin and doom siren that run with Lucious in a rhino. Then a squad of 10 with 6 sonic blasters also in a Rhino.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i dunno about this but i thought blast masters would be pretty worth it i mean they are dreadfully expencive but then again they are very good at killing MEQ's and just like all the other slaanesh guns is manouverable


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

A lot of good stuff so far, personally i use a squad of 10 with 5 Sonic Blaster and a champ with a PW, Doom Siren and all in a rhino.


----------



## warrofvengence (Feb 20, 2008)

id say have a squad of both i do and i always have blaster masters because if you dont have enought weapon with strength 8 how the hell are you surpost to destroy baneblades! always have wepon with strength 8 have 1 atleast in every squad or loads of greater daemons demon princes or screamres of tzeentch if playing apocaclypse coz there flying melta bombs ==]


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

warrofvengence said:


> id say have a squad of both i do and i always have blaster masters because if you dont have enought weapon with strength 8 how the hell are you surpost to destroy baneblades! always have wepon with strength 8 have 1 atleast in every squad or loads of greater daemons demon princes or screamres of tzeentch if playing apocaclypse coz there flying melta bombs ==]


Fight a lot of Baneblades then?
I don't know whether that's a blessing or a curse...


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I've ordered enough parts to add a squad of ten, all with sonic blasters.

They will arrive in a land raider so I don't think i'll sink the points into a blastmaster. In fact the land raider is already painted (WIP - the unaligned).

No idea how they'l do but they look awsome on paper. Plan to see them in action at the first campaign weekend in nottingham after next summer.


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

I think Noise Marines are awesome, able to lay down withering hails of fire and then assault like crazy as well.

Too bad the box only comes with 1 Sonic blaster  
I am working on building mine from scratch with some bits and plasticard and my first one is nearly finished and looks very good


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Johnny Genocide said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like to know what yout think about Noise Marines, are they worth they're points, what setups do you use. Do you go for straight combat takign advantage of their heightened intiative or would you rather give them all sonic weapons and sit in the backfield and shoot?
> 
> Thanks


MEQ stats, high initiative, ultra grit, fearless and strong weaponry; they are pretty good points wise for what they can do. 

I don't normally run them in a rhino. A 24" range shooting attack, that get's better when their stationary is to good to pass up given fire points and movement rules. 

I always arm the Champion with a Power Fist. Sure it screws the Ini bonus, but these guys are prime assault targets given their fire power and that extra umpfh is great in a pinch.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a squad of 9 noise marines with lucius in a daemonic rhino with rams & havoc launcher.I arm my champ with a power wepon ,doom siren& melta bombs & 2 marines with a blast master & sonic blaster.I rhino rush (that is getting my rhino right up in a units face,disembarking,& rapid firing)the closest unit under cover of a defiler!With 2 doom sirens you make mincemeat of any unit bethore any shots are fired.then you pie plate any unit that can fire effectively on the noise marines.if the unit doesnt die or leg it you assault it next turn.if it does die, assault the nearest unit or get back in the rhino & repeat!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think that a noise marine with a sonic blaster is pretty good, but other upgrades aren't efficient on points terms. I'd just use small units for fire support on foot.

An alternative is to give them no sonic weps and stick them in a rhino. Then, an aspiring champ with a doom siren can be fun.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I play EC and yea sonic weapons are awsome, playing this atm:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=18621

All in all, sonic blasters are always worth buying, disregarding if you intend CC or shooting on the unit. Imo its not worth buying "extra wounds" in form of "cheap" bolter armed marines for shooty units.
I dont run Doom Siren on my CC champ, hes expensive as he is and 8 SBs dont need much more shootinghelp. If id make a pure CC unit(no SBs) then id give the champ a DS, the weapon is really nice, it just dont fit my bill in the list atm.
Blastermasters are good. Sure they cost but o baby they do hurt marines. That AP boost it got in the new dex really makes a diffrence, as does the range. 

Noise Marines are extremly adaptable thanks to the assault/heavy modes on their weapons, and its fun as fudge to play em. I rarely end up in situations i cant do something about thanks to the flexibility of the units :mrgreen:
Since my army is built around them i cant say how just 1 unit in an army works, my guess would be that it'll act firemagnet tho :crazy:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

*6 Noise Marines*
- 6 with sonic blasters

This is the most effective way I've seen 'em used thus far. Not too expensive and still hits plenty hard against anything with a Toughness lower than 6. Hilarious against Orks and Tyranids, too.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

I run mine in a unit of 12 with 12 sonic blasters. Its still fluffy in terms of numbers and packs enough punch to annihilate those stupid 30 ork boyz squads with the hidden power claw. Ok maybe not enough to take them out in one round but enough to severely cripple them in combat.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Razagel said:


> I think Noise Marines are awesome, able to lay down withering hails of fire and then assault like crazy as well.
> 
> Too bad the box only comes with 1 Sonic blaster
> I am working on building mine from scratch with some bits and plasticard and my first one is nearly finished and looks very good


Razagel, you do realise you can get a bitz pack of Sonic blasters and a blastmaster for GW mail order don't you? Saves on a lot of plasticard work if you can afford 'em 

Back onto the main topic again - noise marines are awesome.

I normally use them in one of two configurations:

1) Assault squad - 9 w/sonic blasters then an aspiring champion with a power weapon and doom siren. Throw them in a rhino and charge.

The turn they get out fire the doom siren and the sonic blasters - either that or run away from the transport if you're playing someone who drops a lot of templates. Then pray you survive until the next turn.

The same approach also works for larger squads if you're footslogging - not tried it out much as I prefer the armoured rush!

2) Support squad - One guy with a blasmaster - then 4/5 "ablative wound" basic noise marines with bolters. Basically act as a stationary fire base to drop high strength AP3 templates on my opponents.

Both ways work awesomely - blastmasters are espcially useful against MEQ, especially any for of multi-wound characters, the combination of high AP and high strength means you instant kill pretty much anything that isn't in Terminator armour with no save!


----------

